# First vivarium build (five 15 gallon verticals)



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

So a few months ago I decided to try build five vertical vivariums at once out of rimless vivariums. I tried a 10 gallon tanks from petsmart, but it just didn't look good after I ripped off the rim, so I ended buying some local 15 gallon rimless. These are 21 x 11 x 14 inches.








I cut the side off which is 11 x 14 inches and cut the glass into three pieces. 








I placed the vivarium vertically and replaced the glass with a piece of ABS plastic. On the front opening I attached a 2 inch piece of ABS plastic and below it a 3 inch piece of glass cut from the top where the edge had been sanded. 








I did this to 4 tanks, except for the one which I had already put a 5 inch piece of glass on. That was my first test vivarium.








I took another 5 inch piece from the top and used silicone to glue it an inch from the front at the bottom of the vivarium.








From a local glass store I bought tempered 12 x 11 inches glass which I used to cover the front. I tested my new system to see how it held humidity.








After I knew the tanks were okay I was ready to make a lower vent. I used a 4 inch piece of glass cut from the top I replaced, some netting, and a plastic L adapter cut to be a ledge for the front door.








It seemed to work okay. I was worried the weight of the door would be a problem, but it wasn't.








So I used some acrylic cubes to hold it in place while the silicon hardened.








I added another piece of plastic to keep the screen in place so the frogs would not get out. I'm sorry to say I need to find a better screen to keep the fruit flies in. But most are eaten before they have a chance to escape, and they almost never think of going down to leave the tank.








With the tanks ready to go I drilled holes in the ABS plastic and added a dual light mount, a place to put an internal fan for air circulation, and a pipe to thread the plug for the water pump for the drip wall. I also used silicon to place the 1/2 x 1/2 by 1/4 magnets to keep the doors in place.








I tried touch 'n foam, great stuff, and total pond. Total pond worked best. It hardened faster, expanded more, and didn't shrink later.








I'm still working on the interior of some, but the ones I did finish I added some mini bio-degradable plant holders and Malaysian Driftwood. I love that wood.








I used Elmer's Ultimate Glue and Coco Fiber for the background. I didn't layer it on hard because I like seeing a little bit of the foam. It looks like rock.








The fan had to be covered with the netting using silicon. The light socket was closed on one side and lowered to a 9w CFL which keeps the tank at 78 degrees at the top and 74 at the bottom. I added a 2.5w pump which keeps the drip wall and fan running 24/7. The lights are on timers for 14 hours a day.








For the inside I placed hydroton, covered it in a nice jungle substrate, and added a few plants. The middle tank with the 5 inch glass let too much light through, so I covered it with the best bumper sticker I had around the house. These will be my breeder tanks.








I'm putting in pairs of imitators. A different morph for each tank. The current ones seem to love sitting on the glass all day, which is usually pretty wet. There's 100% humidity in there.






I have a slight leak from all the water coming down the front of the tanks, but I'm working to resolve it with pieces of sponge. Plus the magnets made it hard to get the fans started. But since they are never off everything seems okay. Anyway these are my first vivariums and they may look a little on the raw side, but all and all I'm pretty happy with them. They were only put into effect at the beginning of the month. My next plan is to build a rack of 12 with a misting system rather than drip wall.


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

Fantastic! 

And the "love shack" sticker is most appropriate... =)


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Zing! Nice work. Hopefully you resolve the leak issue on future tanks. Good luck. These look great.... and you already know I love that sticker!


----------



## Viv (Mar 5, 2006)

haha nice build and nice sticker!


----------



## milez803 (Jun 10, 2009)

awesome tanks. only question i got is..with your dripping wall.. with coco fiber, does it tan the water? and do u have a small pond selection?


milez


----------



## bikerdawg (Jun 5, 2007)

Those tanks look great. Good job!


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

The area where the water drips is in the corner of the tank. I didn't really cover the foam much with coco fiber, so it would look more like rock sticking out. I have some vines and moss that slow some of the dripping and allows the moisture to move across the background. At the bottom corner I placed black pebbles over the hydroton so the water can fall to the bottom of the tank and be recycled easily. There is no substrate there. While I do have a small pond in another larger tank, I didn't think it was worth doing in these, since the imis have no use for it. Plus it takes up space.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

How are you separating the frogs from the fan and lights?


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

I used silicon to put mesh over the fan. I don't like it much because it slows the speed of the air flow down to someone's average breathing.

The light the frogs can touch. It's only 9W CFL so it doesn't get that hot. I can touch it and uncrew it with no problem. The frogs jumped on it once, and then jumped off quick. But I would like to get some LED's if I can find some good ones.

All five are finished now.


----------



## TheOregonKid (Nov 25, 2010)

Awesome build! I am so jealous of people who have the "handy gene" I wouldn't know where to start building something like this. What's more, I can only anticipate that my efforts would culminate with me in the emergency room.


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

I am curious how the doors work. Could you explain them and how you did them.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks guy. Not feeling very creative these days. I like these tanks and would like to try and build new ones that are glass on the top, except I'm using that glass to make the front of the tank. I'm considering just doing it with 1/8th inch glass. 3/16th inch can get expensive, but Ken's Glass and Mirrors around where I live will give you a 2' x 2' x 1/8" for free, and a tempered 11" x 12" x 1/8" piece costs $1. But anything beyond that get's expensive. 

My new plan is to be a rack with 12 tanks and both a misting and drainage system. 

As for the doors on the vivarium . . .


----------



## Tropical Ecos (Aug 26, 2010)

They look great, Im gonna have to get on my builders for that small gap. If the aluminum door rest is cut to the appropriate size that small hole that flies can escape from is non existent. Thanks for the heads up.

Just out of curiosity, so is your 1/8th inch door tempered? or not? I had a few goes with 1/8th inch glass and I thought it was a little to fragile for a removable door, just wondering what your thoughts are.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey Todd,

I think I bought that tank directly from you. My Leucs (which I also got from you) are really enjoying it, although they are starting to outgrow it, which is why I'm building more tanks to move them too. The 18x18x24 tank is great, except for the little opening. I've talked to others who have no gap at all. So I know it's not a normal issue.

Yes, my doors are tempered. I was back and forth on using 1/8 rather than 3/16th like the rest of my tank conversions. But I was able to buy a 11-3/8th" x 14" tempered for $1 locally so it just made sense. Your doors are pretty heavy and that can actually be a bit of a problem at times (partly because I'm just not being careful). But I also like that everything is the same width, so there is some give and take there.

I was seriously thinking about getting your 12X14X18 Vivarium's. But since you're not local I just had to do my own build. Shipping gets expensive when you need 9.


----------



## Tropical Ecos (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah I think I remember it was like 6 or 8 months ago at a show if I remember right, 7-8 Leucs? Glad to hear that they are doing well and Im sorry to hear you got a tank that lets some flies out, not cool at all.

I total understand on the shipping and lets be honest if you can build a tank cheaper than purchasing one and have the know how and time to do so why would you purchase. They do look good, I would worry about not being careful with the 1/8 inch glass lids, or at least that is the problem I had. I dropped a few and then had to replace lids. The 1/4 inch glass I know use can handle a little more abuse but is a bit heavier. But if you can get a lid for $1 and its tempered thats a steal of a deal. Id love to hear some of your ideas about how to get rid of the water buildup on the euro vents, I have the same problem which is why I dont manufacture euro vent tanks as of yet.

Also I would be a little worried about the lights in the tanks, frogs I would feel dont really learn from past experiences and I would think even a 9 watt bulb could burn a frog especially an imitator, but again thats just my opinion. I would keep a close eye on them. 

Good luck and the tanks look great.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes, that was me in San Jose. See, you got me started wanting to breed dart frogs. I'd love it if those Leucs breeded. I think I have two females and five males, but I'm not totally sure. Anyway no calling so I guess it will still be a while. 

My next 4 tanks I want to try something different. I'm going build my own 15 gallon conversion system with black acrylic. I plan on adding a living hinge rather than letting the top come off completely. With 1/8" glass this is possible since it's not so heavy. I'm still not sure how to attach the hinge to the glass. If it was acrylic it would be easier.

Water running down the tank front is still an issue. But at least with the hinge excess water flows back inside of the tank. If it falls through the euro vent, I plan to have a thin sponge on the bottom glass to soak up the water. Right now it ends up coming out near the edges of the lip the glass sits on, which cannot be caught as it could if it was under the tank.

Yeah, this place near my house gives away 2' x 2' plates of 1/8 in glass. I WISH it was 1/4th. If it was I'd be building all my tanks from scratch. But I'd still need to learn how to make the glass edge pretty.

Justin


----------

